# Mom Song...MUST WATCH



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Thought y'all might enjoy this, it's hilarious


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That was awesome.....LOL


Great find!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL!! Being a single father with sole custody I can relate to that song. Sounds like my house every day.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

LMAO!!!! Yep! That is pretty much a day at our house.

Geeze, really hilarious!

Stephanie


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Glad y'all liked it!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

This song is for the dads, so its important to watch! lol :roll:






This is how I feel sometimes! lol


----------

